# Car Trouble Kit



## GatorDude (Apr 23, 2009)

Yesterday, our old clunker (that's too efficient to qualify for cash) crapped out and left my wife stranded on the interstate. Fortunately, she had her cellphone, water, and snacks on board and we were lucky that some nearby kinfolk were able to come to the rescue. But, it got me thinking, what kind of stuff should be carried in your day-to-day vehicle for when the S hits the Fan Belt?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

If you follow the "two is one, one is dead" rule of thumb - there isn't anything that you can really do - unless you always tow a second vehicle behind the first ... I don't think that is possible.

I don't know if you know it, but, I am an off-roader / Jeeper taking my Jeeps into places that most people don't even know exist. Breaking down out there with no "AMA" to tow you out isn't a good thing. Because of that, what I do is maintenance, maintenance, maintenance. Having my entire tool-box with me in my vehicle will do me no good unless I have the parts to match the problems that might show up - or have a way to get the parts quickly and easily.

Side-story: I had a 1979 Chevy pickup. The truck was still "mint" in 2005. The body was perfect without a dint or rust spot. The engine was fully rebuilt with a perfect transmission. It purred like it did the day it left the show-room. I crossed a set of rail-road tracks and the truck died. I did everything that I could to get it running with the tools I had. Nothing. Turns out that the HEI distributer was the problem. Call a friend, he showed up with a distributer-cap / coil / etc for me, we swap it out on the side of the road and I was on my way in about 1/2hr.

Another story: My Jeep YJ (with 1977 Chevy drivetrain) was making a weird sound from the back when driving. It seemed to be coming from the wheels. I stop in front of my house at 4:00pm, pull the wheels and find that the e-brake spreader-bar had slipped out of place and was rubbing on the inside of the drum. At 5:00 I had completed a brake-job, washed up and was dressed up in my finest for a date with my father.

Without the parts to match the tools, there is almost no point in having the tools in your vehicle. For your wife - her best tool is the cell-phone unless she is willing to carry a full set of tools in the back of the car and every part that could possibly go bad and learn how to swap out anything that could possibly go wrong. Fixing a vehicle on the side of the road sucks, can be done, but sucks really bad with 18-wheelers flyin' past you at highway speeds, cars kicking up dust / rocks, rain, wind .. and of course, there are always those rubber-neckers who slow-down to see what is going on and possibly cause an accident ...


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I like to keep to basic tools and few parts in my vehicles. Everything I drive is older. I can't remember the last time I needed a tow. I keep: flares, flashlight, tire plugs, fixaflat and an cheap compressor, a universal adjustable belt, a few feet of electrical wire, bailing wire and fuel line with hose clamps and a booster-jump pack. It sounds like a lot, but it fits in a milk create. I might not be able to fix everything, but I should be able to rig it t limp to a safe place or even get home to fix it right. I also keep a gallon of 50/50 anti-freeze and some other fluids. All of the tools a cheap harborfrieght tools. I have better ones in the garage, but I need something cheap to outfit my cars. I am very happy with the wrenches and sockets, but the ratchets are on the junky side.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I forgot to mention the most important part, I have the skills to use the tools and parts that I carry. If you can't find a spark plug on your car you can get a good book and start changing your own oil, brakes and other easy jobs. Otherwise just carry AAA and a phone.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I don't carry any tools or spare parts other than the spare tire. However, I don't take many trips out of town. I always make sure my car is in good working order. I do a circle check before driving to make sure nothing is leaking or falling off. If I do go out of town I take food and water and a cell phone.

I always have in the car: maps, knife, expandable riot baton, nylon sling, flashlight, chop sticks, plastic spoon, shoulder bag, car dealer windshield paint, multi tool, and a first aid kit. In the winter I add my avalanche shovel.


----------

